# Cracked Glass



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My car got a cracked windshield from hitting a tree branch at high speed. Is there some kind of liquid that can repair the damage????


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think your best bet would be to look into getting the windshield repaired/replaced. 

How did you manage to hit a tree branch at high speed?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> My car got a cracked windshield from hitting a tree branch at high speed. Is there some kind of liquid that can repair the damage????


;; You were notout in Midland a day or two ago were you?  

Pending how cracked it is the windshield repair guys can or can not fix it. How large a crack are we tlaking about?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*crack*

not sure what the glass winsheild places can repair , your best bet is to call speedy or standard auto glass repair and see what they have , i havae noticed that when glass is repaired after some due time the glass where the glass gets repaird discolours , it all depends on the size of the crack


----------

